# gear trade



## killjoy77 (May 2, 2007)

Dose anyone have any flectarn Woodland or desert or M48 danish camo desert or woodland But preferibly Swedish M95 Splinter camo for sale/trade or tell me were I can get it? If for trade American sizes 38-40 pant size and chest size for some US ACU uniform+helmet cover sizes 30-40 waist and chest sizes plus ACU boots or like I said just for sale.


Thanks Josh aka KillJoy77


----------



## killjoy77 (May 5, 2007)

dang dudes is it just me or dose no one want to write back becuse other threads are getting responces but not mine so someone please respond or something!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

